# Exterior Plastering - colour question



## Staples (25 Mar 2009)

My in-laws are building a new home and are near the exterior lastering stage.

They've heard it's possible to plaster it white, thus removing the need to paint it subsequently.  They intend to paint the house a cream/beige colour.

Can anyone advise whether it's possible to plaster it beige (or any other colour) or are they limited to either white or plain?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## triciamonty (25 Mar 2009)

look for K=REND plaster at your hardware,there a variety of colours ,you can get small samples showing different colours.


----------



## ccfc (25 Mar 2009)

hi
there are thru coloured plasters available,they are monocouche renders.they come in approx 15 different colours from your standard white right thru to pewter gray.
the texture of the finish is different to your standard smooth sand and cement finish,it similar to a honeycomb finish.
i agree with the above post,k-rend are the best,although cpi are now doing these renders aswell.
one thing that you should be aware of is that these monocouche renders can be troublesum to keep clean depending on the area you live,and in the end you have to paint them to prevent the continuing build up of algae


----------



## galwegian44 (26 Mar 2009)

ccfc said:


> hi
> there are thru coloured plasters available,they are monocouche renders.they come in approx 15 different colours from your standard white right thru to pewter gray.
> the texture of the finish is different to your standard smooth sand and cement finish,it similar to a honeycomb finish.
> i agree with the above post,k-rend are the best,although cpi are now doing these renders aswell.
> one thing that you should be aware of is that these monocouche renders can be troublesum to keep clean depending on the area you live,and in the end you have to paint them to prevent the continuing build up of algae


 
Yes, I paid the additional money in 2000 to get the white coloured plaster applied and now find that I need to paint as I'm getting a dirty reddish colour appear, particularly on one side of the house. Have a look at what the weathering does to houses in the neighbourhood before making a final decision.


----------



## Staples (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated.

The house is in the middle of the countryside (Mayo) and is very exposed to the elements.  Not sure what effect this would have on the plasterwork but if anyone has any idea I'd be glad to have it.

Many thanks.


----------



## Derekp (29 Mar 2009)

In my opinion K rend is not suitable for our climate. I have seen it go very dirty and stain very easily and its down to our damp weather.. I would personally not use k rend or similar as i've seen the results for myself. I know people who own houses that are only 5-6 yrs old who have k rend but now have painted over it because they could not get the discolouration off the walls.. Thats just my opinion tho..


----------



## Staples (1 Apr 2009)

*Derek* said:


> In my opinion K rend is not suitable for our climate. I have seen it go very dirty and stain very easily and its down to our damp weather.. I would personally not use k rend or similar as i've seen the results for myself. I know people who own houses that are only 5-6 yrs old who have k rend but now have painted over it because they could not get the discolouration off the walls.. Thats just my opinion tho..


 
....and it's much appreciated.  Thanks 

Staples


----------



## pftg5 (9 May 2009)

would strongly advise you against using k-rend and webber both of these products are very troublesome with cracks, discolouration, going green i could go on and on! I'm a plasterer myself and i have been using monocouche for years and have came across all the problems. These are the most commonly used by greedy plasterers that are not concerned about the job when they walk out the gate. These are the cheapest materials that's why they will tell you you they are the best, but only the best for their pockets. I would strongly recommend Parex. I've been using it for years all over ireland even on the west coast where the weather conditions are extreme. Parex is the only true one coat render if you carefully read the technical spec. for these plasters you will find they actually need to be applied in two coats!! Hence all the problems, improper apllication by inexperienced plasterers and builders. Parex is the only true one coat render it's been used for years all over Europe these other plasters are made in Ireland. Hope i've been a help in time if you want i can send you photos of jobs done withe parex . by the way i don't sell this product or am not associated in any way with the suppliers i just use it and know it's good!!


----------



## secman (11 May 2009)

Our  plasterer, an old timer and perfectionist used white sand and white cement, we ended up with a chalk white finish. Its done about 3 years now and still nice and fresh. It only cost a little more than usual grey stuff.

Secman


----------



## damien84 (24 May 2009)

you can get an ultra white render (and other colours) from Kilsaran (no affiliation) just familiar with the product. Titanium Dioxide is used to make the colours and will last for a good number of years, may eventually require over-painting to maintain the colour


----------



## mayobob (24 May 2009)

The reddish colour is an alga very common on houses in ireland especially in the west. Try spraying it with a dilute copper sulphate solution to kill it. The powerhose it off


----------



## thedarkshelf (19 Dec 2011)

*paint for k rend*



Derekp said:


> In my opinion K rend is not suitable for our climate. I have seen it go very dirty and stain very easily and its down to our damp weather.. I would personally not use k rend or similar as i've seen the results for myself. I know people who own houses that are only 5-6 yrs old who have k rend but now have painted over it because they could not get the discolouration off the walls.. Thats just my opinion tho..



Hi, 

We have a problem as you have described can you tell us what sort of paint is suitable to paint over k rend and do you know if this resolves the issue with red/green algae build up on the external walls please. much appreciate if you could give us an answer on this. thanks
Chris


----------



## bertson (3 Jan 2012)

You can also achieve the light colour by using 'White Sand'. Not sure how available this is in the West, but ask you local sand pit/quarry about this. 

I know this can be got in Wicklow/Carlow etc


----------

